# Solved: Only one computer in my household disconnects from the internet.



## Yorio (Aug 25, 2011)

Hello, I've had a problem for a very long time now. I have two computers in the house, and one always seems to lose connection after a bit while the other computer is connected 24/7. I'm at a loss, and I've never been very good with things involving networks. I hope you guys can help me out. I'm up for any suggestions.

- I'm connected to my router through an Ethernet cable-


*METHODS TRIED AND FAILED

*1.) Scanning computer with AVG anti-virus and Malwarbytes
2.) Uninstalling network adapter and re-installing with the latest drivers
3.) Disabling Apple's bonjour service because I've heard it doesn't work well with Windows
4.) Reset router
5.) Used Norton Removal Tool to completely remove Norton which was lingering on my computer
*
METHODS THAT ARE KNOWN AND HAVE NOT YET TRIED*

1.) Buying a new Ethernet cable (I plan on buying one later this week).
2.) Buying a new NIC (I will not buy a new one until I know all possible methods have been tested. And I don't know if NIC's even affect Ethernet cables at all).*

__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

IPCONFIG /ALL & PING TESTS: CONNECTED*

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : VillaireFamily1
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-25-64-8B-A9-1C
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::812:85f8:d88c:dd95%10(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.9(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, January 07, 2013 1:25:15 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, January 08, 2013 1:25:15 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 218113380
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-16-C5-D0-75-00-25-64-8B-A9-1C
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled 192.168.1.1

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{B29A85A9-67FB-4AA8-909E-8EF9364C7D09}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes_*

PING TESTS
*_*
Default Gateway*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Villaire Family>Ping 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Users\Villaire Family>
*
Google.com*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Villaire Family>Ping google.com

Pinging google.com [74.125.225.233] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 74.125.225.233: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=49
Reply from 74.125.225.233: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=49
Reply from 74.125.225.233: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=49
Reply from 74.125.225.233: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=49

Ping statistics for 74.125.225.233:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 52ms, Maximum = 53ms, Average = 52ms

C:\Users\Villaire Family>

*PING 209.183.226.152*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Villaire Family>ping 209.183.226.152

Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=40ms TTL=44
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=40ms TTL=44
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=40ms TTL=44
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=42ms TTL=44

Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 40ms, Maximum = 42ms, Average = 40ms

*__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________*

_*IPCONFIG /ALL & PING TESTS: DISCONNECTED*_

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : VillaireFamily1
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-25-64-8B-A9-1C
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::812:85f8:d88c:dd95%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.9(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, January 07, 2013 1:25:15 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, January 08, 2013 1:25:15 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 218113380
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-16-C5-D0-75-00-25-64-8B-A9-1C

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{B29A85A9-67FB-4AA8-909E-8EF9364C7
D09}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

_*PING TESTS*_

*DEFAULT GATEWAY*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Villaire Family>ping 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.9: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.1.9: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.1.9: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.1.9: Destination host unreachable.

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),

C:\Users\Villaire Family>

*GOOGLE.COM*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Villaire Family>ping google.com
Ping request could not find host google.com. Please check the name and try again
.

C:\Users\Villaire Family>ping

*209.183.226.152*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Villaire Family>ping 209.183.226.152

Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.9: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.1.9: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.1.9: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.1.9: Destination host unreachable.

Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),

*__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*


----------



## cASEiNSENSITIVE (Jan 7, 2013)

Both computers are connection via cable?

Any possibility of physical damage to that one cable or its connector?


----------



## Yorio (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes, both computers are connected via Ethernet cables. And it might be a possibility. I plan on grabbing a new Ethernet cable to see if that will work. Although, I don't think it's damaged, because nothing really touches it or gets in its way or anything. And the router works fine I know. I don't know if being connected through an Ethernet cable has anything to do with my network adapter.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

would you post the following tests when the internet is working OK, and then repeat ALL the tests when the internet disconnects. 
Make sure you also indicate on the reply which tests are for what condition.

Please post back here the make and exact model of the router and if you have a separate modem, the make and exact model of the modem.

What firewall / security suite or anti-virus do you currently have on the PC - or you have ever had on the PC in the past - any trial ware - like Norton, Mcafee , AVG , Webroot etc

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

We would like to see the results from an *ipconfig /all* - post back the results in a reply here.

This should also work for windows 8
Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box 
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results into notepad and then automatically open the notepad and display on your screen.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results into a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will now be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*

Now go back to the forum - goto the reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* the results. 
The results from the notepad should now appear in the forum reply.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Ping Tests *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

Start> Run {search bar in Vista/W7}> type * CMD * to open a command prompt box 
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

For Windows 8 
to open a Cmd Prompt or an Administrator Cmd prompt from the Desktop. Use Win + X and choose Command Prompt or Command Prompt (Admin) from the list.

Type the following command 
*Ping* {then a space and then add the number that is shown against the item labelled "default gateway" shown in the results from the ipconfig /all}
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.183.226.152*
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste


> _*For your information only*
> these tests will check various stages of the connection, the first ping test, *ping default gateway* checks to see if you still have a connection to the router.
> The next two *Ping google.com & Ping 209.183.226.152* tests the connection to internet. google is to test by name and the ping test using a number is checking that a connection exists without DNS.
> these tests then confirm if there is a dns issue on the connection._


 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Yorio (Aug 25, 2011)

The ipconfig and other ping tests are while it's working, I'll re-test and post those after it disconnects.

*Antivirus and other things*

Norton - No longer have isntalled

AVG - Currently use

Malwarebytes - Trial expired version, can still scan I guess


----------



## Yorio (Aug 25, 2011)

My router is the NETGEAR WNDR3800


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> Norton - No longer have isntalled


 did you use the removal tool -if not please use
*--------------------------------------------------------------*

* Norton Removal Tool *
I would recommend that you restart the PC and run the removal tool for a second time - I have found instances where the removal tool needs to be run twice to fully remove all traces of norton and symantec from the PC
https://www-secure.symantec.com/nor...t=Norton Core&pvid=f-core-cur&version=current

All Versions - The Norton Removal Tool uninstalls all Norton 2010/2009/2008/2007/2006/2005/2004/2003 products, Norton 360 and Norton SystemWorks 12.0 from your computer.
http://majorgeeks.com/Norton_Removal_Tool_SymNRT_d4749.html

*--------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Yorio (Aug 25, 2011)

etaf said:


> did you use the removal tool -if not please use
> *--------------------------------------------------------------*
> 
> * Norton Removal Tool *
> ...


I have just downloaded, used, restarted, and used again Norton removal tool. I do believe all I did was remove it via add and remove programs.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* Uninstall and allow windows to re-install the adapter and Driver *
goto the device manager > Network Adapters > click on the  [+]  to show all the adapters

right click on the adapter and from the menu

remove/uninstall the adapter

Now restart the pc and allow windows to detect new hardware and re install the adapter and the driver
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Yorio (Aug 25, 2011)

Alright, I re-installed the drivers and the internet seems fine so far. I'll post again if the internet disconnects


----------



## Yorio (Aug 25, 2011)

I was disconnected out of nowhere again. I guess I'll have to get a new ethernet cable, and if that doesn't work I don't know, maybe I'll have to buy a new network adapter. I don't even know if that can affect anything but wireless. If anyone has any other suggestions they'd be appreciated.


----------



## Yorio (Aug 25, 2011)

I've realized something that might help someone have some kind of idea.

- Disconnections mainly occur when playing online games or when downloading a game or update on Steam. I've been disconnected once from a youtube video.
_*Note: This is not a bandwidth problem. My computer is the only one that will disconnect.
_ 
-Just to clarify I am on a wired connection.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

try a tcp/ip reset and also try safemode

if you connect a different PC to the ethernet cable and same port on the router - does that work , that would test the cable and port

what windows version do you have?
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Safemode with networking*
with a cable connected from PC to router 
check the cable - see if there is a light on the router associated with the cable port used , also check if you have a green/yellow light on the PC LAN port 
- try safemode with networking
as the PC starts keep tapping F8 - a menu appears - choose 
*safemode with networking* - see if that works

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista/Windows 7*

Start> Programs> Accessories> and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" * to open a command prompt box
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on the screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in *bold* and *red* for the following commands._

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog* and press _enter_

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log* and press _enter_

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log* and press _enter_

ReStart (reboot) the machine.

If you receive the message 
*The requested operation requires elevation.*
Then please open the command prompt as administrator - as requested above 
Start> Programs> Accessories> and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" * to open a command prompt box
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

Please note and post back - if you receive the following message :-
*Access is Denied*

please post back the results in a reply here - its important we know that these commands have worked correctly and not produced any errors
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Details also here
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/299357

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt box
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on the screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in *bold* and *red* for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log* and press _enter_

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog* and press _enter_

ReStart (reboot) the machine.

Please note and post back - if you receive the following message :-
*Access is Denied*

please post back the results in a reply here - its important we know that these commands have worked correctly and not produced any errors
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Details also here
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/299357

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Yorio (Aug 25, 2011)

*RESET WINSOCK*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>netsh winsock reset catalog

Sucessfully reset the Winsock Catalog.
You must restart the computer in order to complete the reset.

*RESET IPV4
*
C:\Windows\system32>netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log
Reseting Echo Request, OK!
Reseting Global, OK!
Reseting Interface, OK!
Reseting Route, OK!
A reboot is required to complete this action.

*RESET IPV6*

C:\Windows\system32>netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log
Reseting Echo Request, OK!
Reseting Unicast Address, OK!
Reseting Route, OK!
A reboot is required to complete this action.

C:\Windows\system32>


----------



## Yorio (Aug 25, 2011)

*TCP/IP RESET*

I was just disconnect randomly again, although, I was able to play a bit longer than normally. I might be able to go buy an Ethernet cable tonight to replace my current one. And if I do, I'll be sure to post the results of the replacement cable.
*
SAFEMODE*

I wasn't sure what you had in mind for me to do in safe mode. I couldn't play any games or anything and I wasn't sure what to test to see if anything is causing the problem.

_*Note: I really appreciate the patience for this problem, although I fear I'll have to format the computer to solve this issue, and I don't even know it will be solved from formatting and re-installing Windows.
_ 
I'm up for any suggestions!

*UPDATE*

-I disconnected once today, where normally I disconnect 5-10 times until I get angry enough and leave the computer
-I have done pvp (player vs player) almost the entire day on Dragon's Nest and haven't disconnected
-The only time I seem to disconnect is when I'm questing in instances. This doesn't make much sense to me because there's no interaction with other players unless you form a party before leaving the town

_If you're not a gamer and don't know some of the terms like PvP or instance, I went on Wikipedia for definitions, because they probably had better ones than I could give._
**Player(s) versus player(s)*, or *PvP*, is a type of multiplayer interactive conflict within a game between two or more live participants.
*In massively multiplayer online games, an *instance* is a special area, typically a dungeon, that generates a new copy of the location for each group, or for certain number of players, that enters the area.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

if you dont play games, i assume the connection is fine , the idea of safe mode was to see if it disconnects - but it is limited in what you can run 


> I re-installed the drivers


 did you download the drivers and install - or just uninstall the adapter

I would actually download and install the driver now 
make and model of the PC


----------



## Yorio (Aug 25, 2011)

What I did was uninstall the adapter along with its drivers, and that was a bad idea. I had to go
on my second computer and download the latest drivers for my adapter and put it on a flashdrive. I put the drivers on my computer, taking it out of my flashdrive and then installed them, and finally restarting my computer. 

I just bought a new Ethernet cable today, so I'll see how that works.

System Manufacturer Alienware
System Model Aurora

This computer is about 4 years old now and the only part I have replaced is the graphics card, so maybe in the end some parts are dying of old age or something.


----------



## Yorio (Aug 25, 2011)

etaf said:


> if you dont play games, i assume the connection is fine , the idea of safe mode was to see if it disconnects - but it is limited in what you can run
> did you download the drivers and install - or just uninstall the adapter
> 
> I would actually download and install the driver now
> make and model of the PC


I usually don't disconnect if I'm not playing a game. It's usually only when I'm playing one that I actually disconnect, so in the end I doubt safe mode would accomplish anything.


----------



## Yorio (Aug 25, 2011)

Still disconnecting after replacing my Ethernet Cable. Although, I am disconnecting a lot less now then I used too. Pretty annoying though. 

Next I'm going to try to re-install the game Dragons Nest, which I'm disconnecting a lot from. It seems to be the only game I really dc from.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

as you have a gigabyte adapter - which would use all eight wires in the cable - lets change to use 10/100 setting 

if you right click on the ethernet adapter in device manager - and select properties - you should be able to change the setting


----------



## Yorio (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm not quite sure where I adjust this speed. 

I've been surfing google and have been told I can change it in the general tab of my adapter but nothing is there, and I've gone through the advanced tab where there are a few options about changing speed but I'm not knowledgeable enough to go all out and start changing these things.

I found:

-WOL Speed-I'm pretty sure this isn't it, but I don't know
-Speed and Duplex-I'm pretty positive this isn't it
[email protected] only enable and disable

And nothing else seems to be in Driver, Details, Resources, and Power Management.

I'll keep looking but I also have a lot of work I need to do today. I'll post later if I manage to find it.
Also, wouldn't changing my setting to 10/100 slow my connection in the end?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> Speed and Duplex


 speed and duplex - default is usally something like Auto Negotiation 
if you click on the dropdown, you can try 100 full duplex and 100 half duplex



> Also, wouldn't changing my setting to 10/100 slow my connection in the end


 it will only effect the speed to the router and around the network - and only if the router and other devices support Gb speed anyway

the speed of the internet is limited by the broadband service you pay for - whats the max download speed you have ?


----------



## Yorio (Aug 25, 2011)

etaf said:


> speed and duplex - default is usally something like Auto Negotiation
> if you click on the dropdown, you can try 100 full duplex and 100 half duplex
> 
> it will only effect the speed to the router and around the network - and only if the router and other devices support Gb speed anyway
> ...


I'm going to assume I have to contact my provider to see what I'm paying for since it's not on the bill (I'm a senior in High school. I don't know what my parents pay for).

I ran a speed test and it came out as
Download: 62.08mbps
upload: 4.99

I also read that both ends of a connection should have the same Speed and Duplex, and if they're both different it could end up in problems.
Regardless, I'll try switching the setting.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> Download: 62.08mbps


 so 100 will be fine with this download speed


----------



## Yorio (Aug 25, 2011)

I spent an entire day without disconnecting. But I still think it's still too early to tell. I'll see what happens today


----------



## Yorio (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm happy to say that I haven't been disconnected in a few days. I'm sure the problem will come back eventually but for now I'll enjoy the time I have without disconnecting every 30min-1hour. I'll mark this thread as solved and I thank you etaf for all your help. I'm not sure what could have caused the fix. I did re-install the game prior to not disconnecting at all, but that seems a bit odd how that would fix it in my opinion. Regardless, thanks for all the help. I'll be back with another thread or just un-solve this one and continue posting if this problem comes back and after doing every step I did in the previous posts of this thread all over again without any results. Thanks again.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

your welcome :up: thanks for letting us know


----------

